# No clue on feeding



## Chilli_Pepper (Mar 7, 2018)

In 7 days I'm going to go pick up my registered Nubian doelings Chilli and Pepper depending on the pair I choose they will be 2-3 weeks old they're bottle fed and I will be continuing to bottle feed when I get them. The breeder is supplying me with bottles, nipples, and milk. My problem is once they stop bottle feeding what do I feed them. I already gather the supplies the breeder suggest I feed. I have Alfalfa hay, salt and mineral blocks, loose minerals, Nutrition-Drench, and Purina goat chow. I'm not sure how to go about feeding everything do I mix the loose minerals with the goat chow? The salt and mineral blocks do I just set out and they'll just automatically know when to lick it?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

First off, make sure they take a bottle well before you leave with them. You do not want to bring them home to find out a breeder pulled them straight off their dam. 
At that age I would be having some hay out for them to mouth and offer chow daily. If they are not eating it now, they will likely start soon. And don't forget a water bucket for them. 
We found little 2 part feeders that screw to the wall for minerals at TSC. 
No need for blocks if you provide loose minerals free choice. Even cows have a hard time getting everything from blocks.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

This might help
www.dairygoatinfo.com/threads/kid-management-from-birth-till-kidding-kid-management.17520/
www.dairygoatinfo.com/threads/coccidia-corid-doses-treatment-and-prevention-doses-also-others.16524/


----------



## Chilli_Pepper (Mar 7, 2018)

punchiepal said:


> First off, make sure they take a bottle well before you leave with them. You do not want to bring them home to find out a breeder pulled them straight off their dam.
> At that age I would be having some hay out for them to mouth and offer chow daily. If they are not eating it now, they will likely start soon. And don't forget a water bucket for them.
> We found little 2 part feeders that screw to the wall for minerals at TSC.
> No need for blocks if you provide loose minerals free choice. Even cows have a hard time getting everything from blocks.


Thanks for the information I did find the 2 feeders for loose minerals at TSC and will be installing that today. They take the bottle great. The breeder only bottle feeds her Calfs and Kids she doesn't allow them to nurse at all. I got to pick my 2 doelings yesterday you can definitely tell all her babies are bottle fed I went during lunch time and everyone kept suckling on my hands and pants. My 2 won't be ready until Sunday they still need to be disbudded and she insured she will be disbudding them this week. I didn't choose sisters so there's a slight age gap. Pepper will be 3 weeks old when I get her and Chilli will be 3 1/2 or 4 weeks old.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like your getting a good start!


----------



## Chilli_Pepper (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. I picked them up today and the breeder gave 3 gals. of goats milk, bottles and nipples for both, copper boluses, and grain feed. So I'm pretty set for a while


----------

